# L1 Nymphs eating Pinheads!



## bluebman52 (May 20, 2007)

I was able to feed pinhead (1 week) crickets to my L1 nymphs today! I was quite surprised as the crickets are actually kind of big for them, but they seem to be handling them ok!


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2007)

Most mantids can tackle food you might think is too big.


----------



## OGIGA (May 21, 2007)

Awesome! I wouldn't ever expect any species I have kept to be able to do that. What species are your nymphs?


----------



## bluebman52 (May 21, 2007)

Tenodera aridifolia


----------



## Ben.M (May 21, 2007)

Yep, they would be able to handle them because of their aggresivness and of their size after hatching


----------



## bluebman52 (May 21, 2007)

Yeah. I was going to say something but i didnt want to sound stupid lol. These seem to be bigger than the others I have hatched in the past.


----------

